

The List Interface - nourdine
http://nourdine.altervista.org/index.php?action=article&id=5
A tutorial on the List interface in java and all the pros and cons of its concrete implementations
======
julian37
Iteration through a LinkedList isn't slower than through an ArrayList, in fact
a simple test shows that on java 1.6.0_22 on my Macbook it is about 20%
faster, and on java 1.6.0_17 on Linux about 10% faster.

Have you actually compared performance before making that claim? I can't see
any reason why it would be substantially slower on any platform, except maybe
due to locality of reference issues because of the overhead of storing a
pointer to the next element.

Compared to an ArrayList, a LinkedList is slow for _random access_ as any
treatise of the subject matter would tell you. See for example:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linked_list#Linked_lists_vs._dy...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linked_list#Linked_lists_vs._dynamic_arrays)

